# TheEquineTeam Auditions.



## jfisher256 (Jul 12, 2011)

I would love to do this - but does it have to be with a current horse? Or can it be with a past horse? I have a video that's a little over a minute but it was from a lease I was in a year ago and it's the best video I have of me riding.

I also hope to have more videos/pictures of me riding in the near future, will be riding OTTB's for the BO I currently work for


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

TheEquineTeam's Channel - YouTube

Not a problem - any horse is fine


----------

